# Proper usage of Elvish, Elven, Elvin...



## SDNess (Mar 3, 2004)

What are the differences between these three words? I've seen them used in situations wehre I don't think they should be used, but do they mean the same thing?

Elvish - primarily used for talking about Elvish language
Elven/Elvin - everything else besides language...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 3, 2004)

Here is what I know offhand without looking anything up:


Elfin is a term used to denote a small, probably cute person.

Elven is a term meaning all things to do with elves which was first used to my knowledge by Tolkien.

Elvish usually does refer to the language.

I don't believe I have seen the spelling Elvin used commonly.

I am not really an expert in the subject though, but I hope this makes some sense!


----------



## riffraff (Mar 3, 2004)

SDNess said:
			
		

> What are the differences between these three words? I've seen them used in situations wehre I don't think they should be used, but do they mean the same thing?
> 
> Elvish - primarily used for talking about Elvish language
> Elven/Elvin - everything else besides language...


could elvin be a deliberate mispelling of elven? like musak, faerie (old spelling), toni etc.


----------

